# reloj que cuente ascendente y descendente



## chip (Feb 24, 2006)

Buenas me podeis ayudar en conseguir el esquema de un reloj que cuente ascendente/descendente y que se pueda programar para que empieze a contar desde cuando uno quiera.

Tambien me vale que cuente segundos y minutos.


----------



## mr_guns (Feb 24, 2006)

Si te puede servir, estúdiate el tópico "Contador programable ascendente y descendente", que creo que te servirá de ayuda.

Saludos,

mr_guns


----------



## ArturoGP (Feb 28, 2006)

Que tal, revisa el datasheet del 74ls161,  74ls169

saludos


----------

